# Renting in Almeria



## jprn (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi everyone.

Have been checking this forum out for some time and have found it very informative.

My partner and I are thinking of moving to Spain, probably the Almeria region, and have a few questions.

We have booked a trip, part/holiday/partly to check out the area in September. We will only be there for a week this time. We have 3 days in Estepona and plan to then drive up to Arboleas/Albox or thereabouts. Looking at the maps online it gives a drive time of around 4 - 4.5 hours. Is this realsitic or should we break the journey with a stay mid-way?

If and when we move over, we are probably going to rent and we are trying to work out what we can afford. What sort of things would we have to allow for above the normal rent, utility bills etc.? Any other charges we should be aware of?

Lastly, can anyone recommend a good rental agency in Almeria? 

Thanks


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jprn said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> My partner and I are thinking of moving to Spain, probably the Almeria region
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow! Chalk and cheese! Have you ever been to Albox? 

On rentals everything is negotiable (at the moment downwards!) and each landlord will set his own stall. Remember that for the contract to be legal it MUST be in Spanish (despite what you may be told) 

Estepona to Albox - easy 4 hour drive. Motorway almost all the way if you go inland


----------



## jprn (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks guys.

It may be quite some time before it is feasible to move, but want to do as much research as possible, and hopefully have a few trips over to suss everything out.

We would hate to live in a totally expat community, but realistically having other expats around at the beginning would be helpful (especially as we don't speak Spanish yet - but we will learn, honest).

We are not too bothered about being by the beach, but inland with an easy drive to the coast would be nice. Am I right in thinking properties inland are a bit cheaper? We probably wouldn't go for an apartment, as we like to have a little outside space. Forgot to add that we wouldn't be working, so wouldn't need to commute anywhere (although internet access would be a deal breaker for my other half ).

Judging by the variety of people on this forum I won't ask where's best to go as I'll probably get lots of different answers! So, I think we'll start off with our few days in Almeria and take it from there.

Thanks again.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jprn said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Am I right in thinking properties inland are a bit cheaper?
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

OK, you have answered my question! If there was one part of Spain I would not get excited about it would be Albox. If you have a compelling reason - family etc - that would be one thing but otherwise I think you'll find little to commend it. 

Estepona on the other hand is IMHO a TOP town and one which would be a logical choice for somebody with your requirements.

The reality is that there are VERY few totally expat areas - even Orihuela Costa, Camposol, La Marina (San Fulgencio), Gran Alacant and, whisper it quietly, Castalla Internacional do have SOME Spaniards there!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> jprn said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys.
> ...


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jprn said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Have been checking this forum out for some time and have found it very informative.
> 
> ...


Not sure why you will be in Estepona at the start of your trip .... maybe a little holiday first ? if so take the chance to have a good look around ... I live in Estepona and I LOVE IT!!! a great mix of Spanish with a smattering of ex pats just in case you cant totally immerse yourself ..... community feel outside the main holiday weeks ... and even then its mostly Spanish families who visit ... lovely beaches, good shopping - everything you need really. Its a great place to live .... Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chica will be along in a while and tell you how wonderful Nerja is LOL I'm sure she works for the Nerja Tourist board!! She loves it!!

I guess we all love our little bits of Spain, but its such a big place, its quite mind boggling trying to choose

Jo xx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not recommending it as a great place to live, but I've read and heard nice things about Almunecar on the coast down from Granada.

Again don't take our word for it, but we ventured off to Almeria and Mojacar a few years back and thought much of the surrounding areas were similar tot he Sahara desert - 

Almeria is however considered a cheaper option and it certainly does have expat areas just like anywhere on the South coast, if however you went a bit inland then you will find places a lot more Spanish, but then you might not get a decent internet connection if you end up somewhere particularly rural

Jo made a good poit about the need to be near to hospitals, doctors, supermarkets, shops and civilisation itself and we would certainly ditto that, as we lived in a small village once upon a time and after a while it just became unbearable and so we moved to the city and that saved us a small fortune on petrol

:ranger:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Albox?


----------



## jprn (Jan 22, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Albox?


Okay, okay I get the message 

As mentioned we are just starting out on our search, so will probably have to make quite a few trips over to investigate different areas (and make a few mistakes along the way!). 

The Estepona part of our trip will be for a holiday and I thought of renting a villa somewhere for the other 4 nights in a not too touristy area. Have been looking online this evening and there are lots within easy reach of Malaga airport so it might make sense to stick to this area for our first time.

By the way, what is the weather normally like at the end of September?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jprn said:


> By the way, what is the weather normally like at the end of September?



Its a lotter hotter than the UK, but not quite as hot as the sun - lol

lane:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Best bang for the buck in house prices are the provinces of Granada and Jaen!


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> ... I live in Estepona and I LOVE IT!!! .... Sue


Hi Sue,
Isn't Estepona the place that makes the best Polvorones on the planet?! Have you tried some local offerings?

We have loads, especially at Christmas, invites to friends and relatives etc., and I don't find them all that mind blowing. (Maybe they only put out the mediocre Polvorones)

I ask because when I was in Amsterdam I had a few Heineken’s, thinking I'd be quite safe, knowing the beer from the UK and all, and I nearly got bladdered on a couple of pints  The stuff is SOOOOOO different from what's on offer in the UK.

Xose


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme you were more polite about Albox than I thought you would be ...... or I could be!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Xose said:


> Hi Sue,
> Isn't Estepona the place that makes the best Polvorones on the planet?! Have you tried some local offerings?
> 
> We have loads, especially at Christmas, invites to friends and relatives etc., and I don't find them all that mind blowing. (Maybe they only put out the mediocre Polvorones)
> ...


Not sure if they are World famous or not Xose (Im assuming you means the lovely almond cookie biscuit thingies ?)- but I do know that there are some fabulous little bakeries here where the cakes / pastries / biscuits etc taste as good as they look .... which I find unusual in Spain to be honest - because normally they LOOK fabulous but taste of not a lot !!! 

I also try to keep away from too much of the lovely stuff on sale - amd stick to the more healthy stuff (not all the time of course !) ... otherwise there could be panic and horror on the beaches when I turn up in my bikini !


----------



## jprn (Jan 22, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> XTreme you were more polite about Albox than I thought you would be ...... or I could be!


Is it really that bad? 

I thought Arboleas was quite a popular place and Albox was the nearest large town.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jprn said:


> Is it really that bad?
> 
> I thought Arboleas was quite a popular place and Albox was the nearest large town.


JPRN.....I've never been to Albox or Arboleas, but I doubt it can be that good based on what has been said by senior expats. Mojacar is an ok place, not for me, but for some people its paradise on earth

Either way, the only way you will know what you like is if you visit them 

Estepona is quite a nice town and in front of the sea, so that may be a good place to start, but like I say it depends on what YOU want in the end

We have been to places that some people think are wonderful, but our opinion was pretty much the opposite, so like I say its down to what YOU want / like

Dave :ranger:


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jprn said:


> Is it really that bad?
> 
> I thought Arboleas was quite a popular place and Albox was the nearest large town.


No to the first bit & yes to the second. 
There's a lot of bollox talked about both places IMO. Good points & bad points there are but there's only one way you'll find out if the place is right for you & that's get out here & talk to people. Get a feel for the place........ you can't do that pressing keys & rabbiting to us via a screen.


Doggy


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> No to the first bit & yes to the second.
> There's a lot of bollox talked about both places IMO. Good points & bad points there are but there's only one way you'll find out if the place is right for you & that's get out here & talk to people. Get a feel for the place........ you can't do that pressing keys & rabbiting to us via a screen.
> 
> 
> Doggy


you can't do that pressing keys & rabbiting to us via a screen.

 Its not like you owdoggy to be so forceful!!!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> you can't do that pressing keys & rabbiting to us via a screen.
> 
> Its not like you owdoggy to be so forceful!!!


Sorry, I've a had a bit of a cack week.......... what I should have said was :

"Well we quite like it 'ere....... but whatever floats yer boat eh"



Doggy


----------



## jprn (Jan 22, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> No to the first bit & yes to the second.
> There's a lot of bollox talked about both places IMO. Good points & bad points there are but there's only one way you'll find out if the place is right for you & that's get out here & talk to people. Get a feel for the place........ you can't do that pressing keys & rabbiting to us via a screen.
> 
> 
> Doggy


Sorry! Wasn't aware I was rabbiting!  My first post was about rentals in general and I happened to ask about the journey there.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jprn said:


> Sorry! Wasn't aware I was rabbiting!  My first post was about rentals in general and I happened to ask about the journey there.


Apologies, no offence intended.:yo:




Doggy


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Apologies, no offence intended.:yo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Told you!!!!  luckily we sort of know you now and I didnt think it sounded like you at all! being so domineering! ... sorry to hear you had a bad week hope this one is a lot better for you !!!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Time for an explanation :
I had to go back to the UK to arrange my sister's funeral and sort out her affairs. Not a good time I think you'll agree. The place I stayed in was where I grew up as a bairn and you'd think if anywhere could be called home that would be it but when I was there I realised that home for me was where we are now, up in the hills near Arboleas in Almeria, Spain. 

When I finally came "home" the lady (spanish) who works at the bar in Arboleas where we go for a coffee every now & then came up to me, put her hand on my arm & said it was nice to see me back and how sorry she was to hear about my sister (even with my limited Spanish I caught the gist). It was the same at the local bar where we go for a few drinks each week re-affirming my belief that the Spanish people in this part of the world welcome you as a friend straight away & it's up to you to prove otherwise. Combine that with jaw dropping sunrises, all the wildlife (it's a twitchers dream around here!...... not that I know what I'm looking at of course but they're dead bonny) and, most importantly, the best coffee in the world then these are just a few of the things that make this place home for me.

If a person is convinced they are right about anything, who god is, what the best sport is and even where the best place in Spain to live is then that is their opinion and I respect that....... I might think they're wrong but they've obviously got themselves well sorted so the best of luck to them.

So again, my apologies to mr/ms jprn for my (hopefully) uncharacteristic outburst and if you're over this way then look me & Mrs Doggy up, we'll get the kettle on and have a good old chinwag but I'll also put you in touch with people who don't like this area at all so you can get both sides of the coin. Where we are is not perfect but the good bits, in our opinion, far outweigh the bad and aye ........we like it 'ere but whatever floats yer boat eh

Oh, and by the way, god is a big black woman called Beryl (originally from Benwell in Newcastle), the best sport is motorcycle racing and the best place in Spain to live is where we are ................ so there!


Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Good to see you back doggy.....and our sympathies at the loss of your sister!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your sister Owdoggy ..... not an easy time Im sure ..... and glad to have you "home" - Sue x


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

My condolences owdoggy, I lost a cousin aged 42 this year, and my uncle (cousin's father) died last Saturday. My mother is not looking too hot at the moment either, you know what they say about things coming in three's.

I agree with you about folk not being able to find their Shangri-La on an internet forum. However when they think that they have found it, they can use forums such as this one, to find out about life in Spain, healthcare, taxation etc. But just be warned, if a long standing expat gives out comlicated technical taxation advice, it aint necessarily so, do your own research, the internet is a very good tool for this. 

The wife and I found our Shangri-La many years ago, we didn't realise it then, but you know what they say about youth being wasted on the young. However, I have learned not to ask forum members what they think about our choice, after one very senior member launched an unexpected attack on it. I now realise that he enjoys a completely different type of lifestyle to the one that we hope to have, horses for courses and all that.

Sunny Spain and his Mrs are putting a lot of leg work in, something that we have already done, albeit us settling for an area that we first visited some 28 years ago.


----------



## jprn (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone and sorry to hear your news doggy.

Yes, whilst we appreciate everyone's input and ideas, we do realise that we all have different tastes. It is helpful though to get a general overview of places.

We have decided for this trip to have a look around the Estepona area while we are there then have a few days a bit further inland (La Vinuela I think). Our thinking for now is to perhaps have an extended holiday early next year so we can explore a bit more then as and when we move over we'll rent for 6 months or so at first and take it from there. 

Thanks again.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

My thoughts are with you - things are always better in the morning.


----------



## SteveBarbosa (Mar 17, 2009)

Xose said:


> Hi Sue,
> Isn't Estepona the place that makes the best Polvorones on the planet?! Have you tried some local offerings?
> 
> We have loads, especially at Christmas, invites to friends and relatives etc., and I don't find them all that mind blowing. (Maybe they only put out the mediocre Polvorones)
> ...


Xose, I think you mean Estepa in Andalusia. The town is full of their factories making them for navidad. I quite like them although I couldn't pig out on them.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

SteveBarbosa said:


> Xose, I think you mean Estepa in Andalusia. The town is full of their factories making them for navidad. I quite like them although I couldn't pig out on them.


You're probably right Steve. Never was very good with my Estepa / Estepona / Estopa 

I don't think you'd want to eat more than a couple in any case. Ever seen the ingredients of those things ? - make a fried mars bar a healthy option (well, nearly).

Xose


----------



## SteveBarbosa (Mar 17, 2009)

Xose said:


> You're probably right Steve. Never was very good with my Estepa / Estepona / Estopa
> 
> I don't think you'd want to eat more than a couple in any case. Ever seen the ingredients of those things ? - make a fried mars bar a healthy option (well, nearly).
> 
> Xose


Ha ha - I've never tried the fried mars bars option but a good old fashioned kebab goes down well after a night out


----------

